# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  نماذج لكتابة السيرة الذاتية بالعربي و الإنجليزي

## الوسادة

*النموذج الأول 

النموذج التاني 

النموذج الثالث 

يتبع .......*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]النموذج الرابع 

النموذج الخامس 

النموذج السادس 

مع حبي

الوسادة [/align]*

----------

